# Recommend me a replacement receiver.



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello all. I've been wanting to replace my Panasonic SA-HE75 Class H+ receiver for a while mainly due to the fact I can't set the LFE any lower than 100hz so I was wondering what would be a receiver where I'd get equal to or greater than the sound quality on this receiver and if you can set LFE lower than 50hz on most newer models. Don't need HDMI connections but multiple optical and coaxial connections would be good. Still happy with 5.1 but if there's a decent 7.1 with 9 speaker outs for Dolby IIz (height channel), I would love to hear about it.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

There are many really good receivers on the market. What is your budget?

I think that you will find that most receivers will be equipped with several HDMI inputs, but few optical or coax inputs. If that is a priority for you, would an external switch for optical or coax be OK?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, a budget is important here.
I would highly recommend the Onkyo-TX-NR709-7.2-Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver. It has every feature you will need and has the added advantage of the option to add external amps to it if you require a little more power down the road.


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

That price is around the area I'd be comfortable with. I'm not upgrading right away, I just want to know early on. Unfortunately for that deal, I'm in Canada so I can't take advantage of that. Can the 709 do 7.1 surround and do the height channels?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, the 709 does not have the front height channels but in order to get that you would need to step up in price a fair bit for any receiver to have that. Personally the height channels dont add enough to the dynamics to warrant the extra money required. The height channels are not a discreet mix anyhow and are just a guess matrixed from the other channels.

I understand your pain regarding living in Canada, we really do get the short end of the stick when it comes to prices. Check out Electronics for less in Canada. Sometimes even Visions has ok deals on Onkyo.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> No, the 709 does not have the front height channels but in order to get that you would need to step up in price a fair bit for any receiver to have that. Personally the height channels dont add enough to the dynamics to warrant the extra money required. The height channels are not a discreet mix anyhow and are just a guess matrixed from the other channels.
> 
> I understand your pain regarding living in Canada, we really do get the short end of the stick when it comes to prices. Check out Electronics for less in Canada. Sometimes even Visions has ok deals on Onkyo.


Tony, what would you reco for the other two channels, is there a front wide or do you think rear surrounds would be better served, (in a larger room)? Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In a large room the rear channels should be used particularly if you dont have the rear seating right up against the back wall (never a good idea regardless) I would use the full 7.1 channels and forgo any front heights or wide channels.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> In a large room the rear channels should be used particularly if you dont have the rear seating right up against the back wall (never a good idea regardless) I would use the full 7.1 channels and forgo any front heights or wide channels.


Thanks Tony, I kind of figured that considering that the rear wall is a good eight feet behind me. 
I was'nt to keen on height or wides anyway although I can't comment on them as I have never heard the application.
Jeff


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with Tony - the 709 is a good choice. You could also check out the Denon 1912 - not as large an amplification section, but it does come with Airplay if that is an option you would have interest in.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

needspeed52 said:


> Thanks Tony, I kind of figured that considering that the rear wall is a good eight feet behind me.
> I was'nt to keen on height or wides anyway although I can't comment on them as I have never heard the application.
> Jeff


I've read that the height channels don't have a huge impact... Definitely expand that rear surround!


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

27dnast said:


> I've read that the height channels don't have a huge impact... Definitely expand that rear surround!


Plan on it my friend, I have the speakers and amplification and the room of course


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

Video games are making much better use of thee additional channels, as well as producing more realistic 3D effects. That's my reason for wanting the extra options.


----------

